# GeForce FX 5600 mit 1920x1200



## casr (25. November 2005)

Hallo Forum

 Mir ist grad meine  GeForce 6600 GT gestorben. Zum Glück hab ich in meiner Hardware-Kiste noch eine alte GeForce FX 5600 mit 256 RAM liegen.

 Das Problem ist nun: ich habe einen Dell 2405FPW, und der wird am liebsten mit 1920x1200 über DVI beliefert. Nun schauts aber so aus als ob meine GraKa maximal 1600x1200 unterstüzten würde (weiter geht der Schieber nicht...), was ich aber nicht recht glauben kann. Im Internet habe ich auch einige Hinweise gefunden, dass die 5600er Serie bis 2048x1536 darstellen kann.

 Ich kann zwar bei den Einstellungen eine Custom Resolution von 1920x1200 definieren, das quittiert mir mein Monitor aber mit "Can not display this mode". Mein Monitor unterstützt aber definitiv 1920x1200.

 Was kann ich tun um aus meiner FX 5600 1920x1200 zu kitzeln?

 Gruss und Dank... Casr


----------



## Alexander12 (27. November 2005)

Hi.

Vielleicht übertakten oder so, aber es gibt bestimmt auch Tools die das machen..
Musst Mal googlen -   


MfG Alexander12


----------

